# makeup after a facial??



## alurabella (Apr 28, 2006)

How soon after a facial can you apply makeup?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

I would wait until any redness or anything like that goes away.


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 28, 2006)

Technically you could put it on right away, but I don't think you'll want to.  I had my first (and thus far only!) facial a few months ago, and I had makeup with me for afterwards.  When she was done I went to get dressed and reMAC, but I looked in the mirror and my skin was so red and all my pores so irritated from the pore extraction that I was just like, "f*** it, there's no point," and let my skin rest and heal.  I'd just wait until the next day, especially if you have oily and blemished skin, because they're going to give it a good workout!


----------



## alurabella (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok. I wanted to get a facial next saturday... but it would be at 12:45, and I have to go to a wedding at 6 that night. I think I might just get a massage instead.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 17, 2006)

^ i dont recommend getting facials the week of events, period.  you may breakout!! and like noted above, redness can linger and if extractions are done there MAY be some blood involved...like just a bit from the extractions (though in my state we cant use puncture tools...some states can)...


----------

